# War Eagles Air Museum in Santa Teresa, New Mexico



## Thorlifter (May 16, 2013)

If you can get by this museum, I highly recommend it. Didn't even know it was there until I saw a billboard on the freeway and decided to swing by to check it out. Over 30 planes and 40 cars. Most of the planes are kept air worthy, but they do not fly them due to cost. Cars ranges from a 1908 Overland to a 1968 Maserati. They have very nice displays including models, newspapers, artifacts, signed paintings and drawings, engines, missiles, and even a few jeeps and military trucks. Sorry for all the images, but I thought it was just a terrific museum and wanted to share all I could. They also have 5 or 6 jets, like a Mig-15, F-86, Corsair II, and a Mig-21.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 16, 2013)

..


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 16, 2013)

Great find!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2013)

Great stuff Thor, thanks for posting.


----------



## N4521U (May 16, 2013)

Great collection of planes.


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2013)

Good shots Thor!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2013)

I just looked on the map, I passed that place a thousand times and had no idea it was ever there.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 16, 2013)

Interesting collection.


----------



## fubar57 (May 16, 2013)

Got some good shots there Thorlifter.

Geo


----------



## nuuumannn (May 17, 2013)

Really nice; the Tupolev is a fantastic aeroplane - is it flying?


----------



## Trebor (May 17, 2013)

been there with my dad twice. the last time I was there, there was an ex-American Airlines DC-6 sitting on the tarmac. never got a good look at it, tho.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 17, 2013)

@nuuumannn - No, unfortunately. The TU-2 isn't in the best condition

@Trebor - The DC-6 is still there, but was parked on the back side of an active part of the tarmac so I wasn't allowed over there.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 17, 2013)

> The TU-2 isn't in the best condition



That's a shame; it'd be quite a nifty airshow performer and would get quite a bit of attention.


----------

